# F.s. Ehiem 2080 & 2217. 190 gallon acrylic tank



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

1. EHiem 2080 with new motor head , impeller and shaft. These parts are about 3 months old. THey were all replaced cause they were damaged during moving. The filter is currently running on my wife;s tank and will be running until it is picked up. Filter with media $325 firm . I have close to 20 lt of media in the filter right now. Filter without the media $ $ 290 firm.

2. Ehiem 2217. It comes with new shaft ,impeller, new 2l box of ehiem mech , and floss $ 125 firm.

3. I have a 190 gallon acrylic tank . The dimension are 54" X 27"x30" . It comes with stand , trv vu sump and pump. $ 900 obo. The stand is made with 2x4 and plywood. I was going to add doors but I ran out of time. I will not part out the tank and stand.









This the best picture i have right now. I'll get a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

added 190 gallon tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oooo ? Letting that sweet tank go !


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like a great discus tank....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. I can't set it up where at my place. There is to many issues with the suite and until It get fixed i can't have more than 2 tanks



gklaw said:


> Oooo ? Letting that sweet tank go !


Yes it would have been a good great discus tank but plans have changed. It would look good at your place.... lol 



djamm said:


> looks like a great discus tank....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

djamm said:


> looks like a great discus tank....


You can pick this one up and Elle can pick up mclass' Tenecor and we will have the sleep over at your place instead of Vancovuer Aquarium next year


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The person who purchase this tank at price asked will get the ehiem 2080 filter for free. This offer is good until Sunday . If the tank is not sold by sunday it will go in to storage..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.. Wow not one offer for a good deal on a nice tank


----------

